# what a crock of chit, so called roofer taking advantage of a home owner...



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So I get a call from a customer who needs a roof repair. I go out and meet with her and see her roof is not that old. It is a mansard roof with eyebrow type dormers over various windows. The house is approximately 80 years old, and like I said the roof is pretty new maybe 5 years or less.

During my discussion with the home owner she explaines that a roofing company replaced the roof, but did not replace the metal roofs on the eyebrows. When she had a leak she called them, they inspected, and said it was not part of the work that they did so was excluded from the gaurantee, she protested and they encouraged her to check her contract. Yup it said nothing about the eyebrows, but it also didn't say they were excluded either. She asked them to give her a quote but they declined because they, in her words, "didn't do that kind of work." 

I mean that's some bull chit, the lady wanted a new roof, she didn't want new shingles, now I have to tear up a pretty much brand new roof to repair their mistake thus completely voiding her warranty... as if she really had one in the first place. I just get sick to my stomach from these kinds of games people play.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

What you are describing is at least half of my business... Last year I replaced about 25 Turbines , since the clowns who sold/ installed them to unsuspecting clients bought the Cheap ones and NOT the Lomanco ones with the ball bearings, they would fly off like missles and end up in the pool or the nieghbours yard. Also few "Roofers" know how to install Mansard Walls in the first place let alone the Metal detail. Don't get me started on Valleys and correct overhang.....


----------



## AcclaimExteriors.com (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree same thing here in Iowa most of the so called Roofers are nothing but scam artists. I spend lots of time explaining how we are going to "fix" their cheap roof they got because they didn't like our estimate in the first place.


----------

